# Lowrider Placas .com



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

This is such a great product. 










Website Info.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Official Plaque maker for LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Impala Steering wheel we made for Freddie from GHETTO DREAMS C.C.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's some eye candy


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Adding a "BACK PIECE" for a "Double Stack Plaque" our exclusive design. We are using a BLVD ACES Plaque.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

The back piece not chromed yet.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

ALL PLAQUES MADE IN 1/4" STEEL, WE DONT MAKE THIN FLIMSY PLAQUES!!!


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

CHUMP CHANGE 64 










CHUMP CHANGE 64 Sporting a SMOOTH & LOW C.C. Steering Wheel
One of our early designs from three years ago, we now offer leather warps on all of our steering wheel designs.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Professional Plaques for Professional Lowriders!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

how long u keep designs,,and have u increased the turn around?..


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 30 2008, 12:31 AM~10538556
> *how long u keep designs,,and have u increased the turn around?..
> *


Hello ROCKSOLID84, I still got your design, cutting time is about 3 days chrome about 2 to 3 weeks, but I still reserve to 6 to 8 weeks sometimes the chromeplaters bull shit and take to long, or thaey have to replate . Now that we are in the summer its alot faster about 4 weeks.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

I am just getting done with some orders that were lost at chrome shop, and I had some mad customers, but I am making things right, extra perks and freebies, but we are good, been doing it too long, and always completed all orders, even the ones that take forever, seems we all get those every now and then. We are only human.

We have re-inventing our look, our product and our customer service.

To better serve our lowriders!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Apr 30 2008, 12:36 AM~10538585
> *Hello ROCKSOLID84, I still got your design, cutting time is about 3 days chrome about 2 to 3 weeks, but I still reserve to 6 to 8 weeks sometimes the chromeplaters bull shit and take to long, or thaey have to replate . Now that we are in the summer its alot faster about 4 weeks.
> *



ill hit u soon im glad ur back i didnt want to go with anyone else... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Checkout our Steering Wheels, they have the leather wrap and feel great and comfortable on the road, we have 5 years of design in them, besides all the billet companys making them, we offer the best designed steering wheels for the lowrider market.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 30 2008, 12:40 AM~10538619
> *ill hit u soon im glad ur back i didnt want to go with anyone else... :biggrin:
> *


Glad to hear you are a loyal customer, you dont want to go anywhere else, we are ready when you are just give us a holla!


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

DALLAS LOWRIDER C.C. Steering Wheel


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Like I said " Professional Plaques for Professional Lowriders" This Green 65 Impala has it all!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn welcome back one of the bst in the biz real nice ass work bro


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

We also make Custom License Plate Frames and Mirrored Plexiglass Licensce Plates with your Club Plaques all color combinations available.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 30 2008, 01:00 AM~10538711
> *damn welcome back one of the bst in the biz real nice ass work bro
> *


Thank you for the props.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Lowrider Bike Plaques


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Apr 30 2008, 01:07 AM~10538737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. Steering Wheel made by LowriderPlacas.com


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

This is a BAD AZZ PLAQUE!


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

We also make Plexiglass Show Boards!


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

If you got your plaque made by us "LAZERWERKS.com" post a picture in this post, I want to see you holding your plaque or on your ride or just a pic of the plaque. 

Only post a plaque made by us!

Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Apr 30 2008, 12:47 AM~10538258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Apr 30 2008, 01:02 AM~10538719
> *We also make Custom License Plate Frames and Mirrored Plexiglass Licensce Plates with your Club Plaques all color combinations available.
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna need one of these :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's ours.TEJAZTLAN C.C.  

My ride with placa:








Close up:








My sons bike placa:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Apr 30 2008, 03:50 PM~10543568
> *Here's ours.TEJAZTLAN C.C.
> 
> My ride with placa:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 2 2008, 09:42 AM~10559547
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wats up homie!


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Whats up Texas_Bowties,

Whats going on, are you guys ready to order your plaques for the Houston chapter....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 3 2008, 02:48 PM~10567467
> *Whats up Texas_Bowties,
> 
> Whats going on, are you guys ready to order your plaques for the Houston chapter....
> *


just finishing up all the details so by next week we will be able to get that order in. have few shows comming up so want get the t shirts to rep and get the plaques in tha works!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD BIG E :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Apr 30 2008, 01:03 AM~10538724
> *Thank you for the props.
> *


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@May 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10574830
> *LOOKIN GOOD BIG E  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Robert....


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Checkout more plaques we have made on our Myspace page:

MySpace URL: http://www.myspace.com/lowriderplaques


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Apr 30 2008, 07:13 AM~10539215
> *If you got your plaque made by us "LAZERWERKS.com" post a picture in this post, I want to see you holding your plaque or on your ride or just a pic of the plaque.
> 
> Only post a plaque made by us!
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 4 2008, 09:58 PM~10575319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike luv that lac,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

We offer custom Steering Wheels, 5 years in the making.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 5 2008, 05:03 AM~10577279
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

That's how we do it!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 5 2008, 07:03 AM~10577279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

so is this a new owner takeing over the old company?


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Apr 30 2008, 02:02 AM~10538719
> *We also make Custom License Plate Frames and Mirrored Plexiglass Licensce Plates with your Club Plaques all color combinations available.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)

say homies im interested in some plaques homies ...pm me info ...plz


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE UP_@May 7 2008, 10:26 PM~10604963
> *say homies im interested in some plaques homies ...pm me info ...plz
> *












Alright DALLAS LOWRIDERS, I will send you a pm with more info to re order.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Some more plaques made by us...


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

"The colorful custom finish with graphics, pinstriping and gold leafing was created with S.E.M.S. Automotive paint and was the work of noted painters Steve Deman and 'The Wizard' at Kolor Kings in Pomona, California. The murals were applied by famed lowrider artist "OG Abel.' The "TOYOTA" chrome plated plaque was created by Lazerwerks.com. The distinctive appearance of the Lowrider Camry represents the artistry and style of the Southern California car culture, a culture that the Lowrider Camry is proud to represent."


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Our product speaks for itself, don't deal with the new guy that has made 5 plaques, we have made over 100 designs and hundreds of plaques, steering wheels and more. We have been here for a long time and we will be here for more years to come.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 8 2008, 11:14 PM~10612834
> *"The colorful custom finish with graphics, pinstriping and gold leafing was created with S.E.M.S. Automotive paint and was the work of noted painters Steve Deman and 'The Wizard' at Kolor Kings in Pomona, California. The murals were applied by famed lowrider artist "OG Abel.' The "TOYOTA" chrome plated plaque was created by Lazerwerks.com. The distinctive appearance of the Lowrider Camry represents the artistry and style of the Southern California car culture, a culture that the Lowrider Camry is proud to represent."
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 5 2008, 05:03 AM~10577279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my ride thats my steering wheel. thats how I roll!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

We are the ones everyone else is trying to copy.

Checkout our Steering Wheels, we have the leather wrap and they feel great and comfortable on the road, we have 5 years of design in them, besides all the billet companys making them, we offer the best designed steering wheels for the lowrider market. Send us an email for a quote at [email protected]

The others are still trying to figure out how to put together their steering wheels.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

THIS SHIT IS NICE


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 17 2008, 08:29 AM~10676117
> *THIS SHIT IS NICE
> *


Thanks


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 17 2008, 09:29 AM~10676117
> *THIS SHIT IS NICE
> *


x2


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

We also make custom Car Show "Credit Boards" here is one we made for Dirty Sanchez.


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

???????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

We also make custom Pedal Car steering wheels and spinners.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 23 2008, 12:30 AM~10717992
> *We also make custom Pedal Car steering wheels and spinners.
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 23 2008, 12:42 AM~10718076
> *clean
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 22 2008, 11:30 PM~10717992
> *We also make custom Pedal Car steering wheels and spinners.
> 
> 
> ...


starting them out yound...lol


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pook (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 21 2008, 08:20 PM~10708082
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badd ass bro can't wait to get em


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, PlaqueWerkz, Lowrider Placas

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN THE WORK LOOKS GOOD BRO..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN THE WORK LOOKS GOOD BRO..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN THE WORK LOOKS GOOD BRO..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN THE WORK LOOKS GOOD BRO..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN THE WORK LOOKS GOOD BRO..


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 30 2008, 07:24 AM~10769427
> *DAMN THE WORK LOOKS GOOD BRO..
> *


Thanks


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, more than 200 car club plaques made. 

Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

whats good Big E??


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@May 30 2008, 01:38 PM~10771918
> *whats good Big E??
> *



Whats up Bro, just trying to get back in action, thanks for all your business.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, more than 200 car club plaques made. 

Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

This is the original Cadillac steering wheel that is being copied by others, rest assure , We have the only 3 piece complete steering wheel on the market don't waste your money on a in-complete steering wheel.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

MAYHEM


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Jun 22 2008, 01:54 PM~10926324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Jun 26 2008, 12:28 AM~10953284
> *This is the original Cadillac steering wheel that is being copied by others, rest assure , We have the only 3 piece complete steering wheel on the market don't waste your money on a in-complete steering wheel.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

LowriderPlacas.com will be giving away this plaque at the next King of the Street in Dallas, TX. It still needs to get chrome plated, if there are any hoppers at the DALLAS LOWRIDERS Picnic Jay from Dallas Lowriders will have it there. If there is a hop and some one claims it, we would like to have a King of the Street challenge at the Labor Day Picnic hosted by MAJESTICS C.C., BLVD ACES C.C. & LOS CARNALES C.C..

More information coming soon!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Jul 18 2008, 11:01 PM~11124680
> *LowriderPlacas.com will be giving away this plaque at the next King of the Street in Dallas, TX. It still needs to get chrome plated, if there are any hoppers at the DALLAS LOWRIDERS Picnic Jay from Dallas Lowriders will have it there. If there is a hop and some one claims it, we would like to have a King of the Street challenge at the Labor Day Picnic hosted by MAJESTICS C.C., BLVD ACES C.C. & LOS CARNALES C.C..
> 
> More information coming soon!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

4 u 2 envy on the bumper new and improved suspention http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlPiXH1LvKY the new king of the streets.
[/quote]


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

The new "KING OF THE STREETS" from FOR YOU 2 ENVY C.C. , Ft. Worth. TX


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

My boys first ride.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 23 2008, 08:11 AM~11157133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Maverick, good to see you posting up your TRUESTYLE Plaques. Thanks for the business!


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Checkout our Big Ass Plaques we been doing these since 2006


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Dont forget we also make custom Banners and tshirts for your car club.


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

I can't get it 2 post Big E, but check dis out I got some change for u, like asap. I'll PM u the info.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

sup homie..have you had the chance to work on that logo design we was talkin about..let me know whats up, thanks...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

There was a misunderstanding when the first flyer was made, the hop only pays out $100.00 in each of the 2 categories. Winner of the 2 takes the KING OF THE STREET PLAQUE!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice work, how much for t shirts?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 23 2008, 12:12 AM~11416900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

We are again making extended skirts for 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwoods. Please send send us a message for pricing.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Aug 20 2008, 07:44 PM~11398182
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 25 2008, 02:37 AM~11429374
> *nice work, how much for t shirts?
> *


X2










NEED SOME SHIRTS MADE


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

[/


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Sep 9 2008, 09:45 PM~11563286
> *We are again making extended skirts for 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwoods.
> 
> 
> ...


You send me your skirts, money order for 300.00 + 20 shipping. 1 to 3 weeks.


Thanks


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Sep 17 2008, 08:44 AM~11623855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

do you have a monte steering wheel if so any pics?


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Jun 26 2008, 12:28 AM~10953284
> *This is the original Cadillac steering wheel that is being copied by others, rest assure , We have the only 3 piece complete steering wheel on the market don't waste your money on a in-complete steering wheel.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Lowrider Placas also makes 3 ft wide plaques staring at $400. !


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

What Does The Plaques & Pendants Go 4..estimate??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

PRICE ON ALL CHROME STEERING WHEEL FOR A G BODY WITH MY PLAQUE DESIGN IN THE MIDDLE............................ :0


PIC OF MY PLAQUE IN CAR CLUB LINK IN MY SIGNATURE!!!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Cant wait.......
hno:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Oct 4 2008, 10:49 AM~11777070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

IM GONA HAVE TO GET ME SOME OF THOSE SKIRTS............ :thumbsup:


----------



## MR MIAMI (Oct 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

hno:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Oct 21 2010, 05:19 PM~18872042
> *Cant wait.......
> hno:
> *


Anyone know if this place is still in business? I paid for a job in Aug of last year & cant get a hold of them. They are not returning any emails or phone messages.





:dunno:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Jan 7 2011, 01:49 PM~19530194
> *Anyone know if this place is still in business? I paid for a job in Aug of last year & cant get a hold of them. They are not returning any emails or phone messages.
> :dunno:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

6304007237....000


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------

